

OpenGL 101: Textures - AlexeyBrin
http://solarianprogrammer.com/2013/04/17/opengl-101-textures/

======
edwintorok
A more in-depth tutorial about OpenGL:
<http://www.arcsynthesis.org/gltut/index.html>

~~~
AlexeyBrin
Agree, the arcsynthesis is one the best OpenGL tutorials. But, I don't think
it was targeted to a beginner.

A beginner wants to draw something after the first chapter, he doesn't need or
wants to understand the hole picture first. This is the way most people learn,
first they imitate without understanding, they practice and after a while they
understand.

~~~
edwintorok
Yes, a beginner should probably try a tutorial like the OP (or the NeHe
tutorials), and once they get some understanding of what OpenGL is move on to
in-depth tutorials, like arcsynthesis.

The arcsynthesis tutorial has different goals than your typical tutorial, but
that is what makes it so great:
[http://www.arcsynthesis.org/gltut/About%20this%20Book.html#d...](http://www.arcsynthesis.org/gltut/About%20this%20Book.html#d0e30)

"This may mean a slower start overall, but when you finally get to the end,
you truly know how everything works. [...] One thing this book is not,
however, is a book on graphics APIs. [...] This book is intended to teach you
how to be a graphics programmer."

